# Skyrim: Creation Kit und Highres-Texturen als Download auf Steam erhältlich



## FlorianStangl (7. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyrim: Creation Kit und Highres-Texturen als Download auf Steam erhältlich* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyrim: Creation Kit und Highres-Texturen als Download auf Steam erhältlich


----------



## Luuux (7. Februar 2012)

Die ersten Mods? Ich seh nur die hier: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=7375

Muss ich morgen mal ausprobieren, sieht ja ganz witzig aus^^

EDIT: OK, jetzt zeigt's mehrere Mods an. Denke mal die anderen sind von experimentierfreudigen Usern^^


----------



## Steppenheld (7. Februar 2012)

Endlich, hab den ganzen tag schon gewartet und twitter und pcgames im minutentakt aktualisiert


----------



## Luuux (7. Februar 2012)

Steppenheld schrieb:


> Endlich, hab den ganzen tag schon gewartet und twitter und pcgames im minutentakt aktualisiert


 
Ich die letzten eineinhalb Stunden^^ Sollte ja in "early afternoon" kommen --> 6 Stunden Zeitunterschied; haut also hin 
Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass es für die Texturen wirklich nen Quadcore-Prozessor brauch (zumindest nicht bei 1366x76

Arbeits- und Grafikspeicher sollte ich genug haben^^
(Kann es leider wirklich erst morgen ausprobieren...)


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Februar 2012)

Mal blöd gefragt: Wo ist in Steam eigentlich der Modbereich und wo findet man dieses Kit?
Oder geht das nicht über den Client?


----------



## FlorianStangl (7. Februar 2012)

Bei den Mods steht "Dieser Gegenstand existiert nicht. Er wurde möglicherweise vom Erschaffer entfernt." - entweder verfrüht hochgeladen oder wieder entfernt... mal abwarten


----------



## Renox1 (7. Februar 2012)

@Florian Stangl

"ung um HD-Texturen." ?

Verbessern bitte


----------



## DManuelD (7. Februar 2012)

Endlich das Creation Kit mach mich gleich sofort an die arbeit


----------



## FlorianStangl (7. Februar 2012)

Try waiting a few minutes and reloading.

(Can't contact the database server: Too many connections (172.30.1.190))

Die Seite mit dem Creation Kit hat's zerrissen ^^


----------



## FlorianStangl (7. Februar 2012)

Renox1 schrieb:


> @Florian Stangl
> 
> "ung um HD-Texturen." ?
> 
> Verbessern bitte


 
Fieser copy&paste-Fehler, sorry.


----------



## stawacz (7. Februar 2012)

holla 3gb texturen

wie is dat jetzt eigentlich wenn ich schon die andere texturmod drauf habe??beißt sich dat irgendwie?


----------



## Chriss8185 (7. Februar 2012)

Highres-Texturen DLC habe ich drauf aber find die Schlechter wie die K2 mod


----------



## stawacz (7. Februar 2012)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> Highres-Texturen DLC habe ich drauf aber find die Schlechter wie die K2 mod


 echt,,hmmm dann lass ich die lieber^^


----------



## LostHero (7. Februar 2012)

bin noch aufer arbeit, kann mir wer sagen welche auflösung die "HD Tex" haben?
wenn die kleienr als 4096x4096 sind brauch ich das pack garnich erst saugen sondern bleib bei den mods ^^.


----------



## Chriss8185 (7. Februar 2012)

ja teste doch mal sind zwar 3gb rum aber läuft auch besser mann siet ja schon was aber kp fand das mir der k2 besser mal schauen was die andern sagen


----------



## fsm (7. Februar 2012)

Woher bekomme ich die HD-TExturen? Unter DLC finde ich sie nicht, auf der Shop-Seite von Skyrim auch nicht?


----------



## stawacz (7. Februar 2012)

fsm schrieb:


> Woher bekomme ich die HD-TExturen? Unter DLC finde ich sie nicht, auf der Shop-Seite von Skyrim auch nicht?


 unter neuigkeiten


----------



## fsm (7. Februar 2012)

Du bist ein Schatz.


----------



## FlorianStangl (7. Februar 2012)

Texturen sind Neuigkeiten -> DLC, Creation Kit ist unter Bibliothek -> Tools


----------



## Chriss8185 (7. Februar 2012)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/202485


----------



## Sancezz1 (7. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mal blöd gefragt: Wo ist in Steam eigentlich der Modbereich und wo findet man dieses Kit?
> Oder geht das nicht über den Client?


 
Rechtsklick auf Skyrim, dann Eigenschaften und der letzte Reiter DLC anklicken und dann unten auf "View available downloadable content for this Game". Bei deutschem Steam sollte da "Verfügbare Mods" oder ähnliches stehen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Februar 2012)

Danke


----------



## Chriss8185 (7. Februar 2012)

aber warum kann ich noch keine mods über das workshop laden ?


----------



## LostHero (7. Februar 2012)

Das DLC Pack (die texturen) hat ja nen lustigen namen nachdem man es "installiert" hat lol.
irgendwas von wegen SteamTestApp. 

najo nacher mal antesten. vorher / nacher screens seitens pcgames wären nice!


----------



## Lion2k7 (7. Februar 2012)

Hm funzt noch nicht so ganz...naja abwarten. Bei mir lädt Steam gerade 3GB für Skyrim runter... Oo


----------



## LostHero (7. Februar 2012)

Ja ist doch korrekt! Das HD Pack is 3GB groß. Das CK ist 85mb groß.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (7. Februar 2012)

Vollkommen überlastet, start nicht möglich -.-


----------



## Lion2k7 (7. Februar 2012)

"Das Creation Kit ist auf Steam unter dem Punkt "Tools" zu finden, die Texturen sind als "DLC" angelegt."


----------



## JFPoser (7. Februar 2012)

Die Steam Server scheinen überlastet, oder ist das nur bei mir so, dass der Download ständig abbricht?


----------



## LostHero (7. Februar 2012)

Jup kann atm nich mal das game starten.
"Server überlastet, versuchen sie es später noch mal".

Skyrim community > all


----------



## Chriss8185 (7. Februar 2012)

nee hat jeden gut das ich gleich geladen habe wo es kam noch schön mit 7,9mb


----------



## stawacz (7. Februar 2012)

also der hat das kit wohl fast fertig,,,seit ner halben std -.-  da steht die ganze zeit wird vorbereitet,,als wenn der wartet bis die texturen fertig sind,,kann die auch gar nich mehr abbrechen,,der button reagiert nich aaarrggghh


----------



## Sancezz1 (7. Februar 2012)

Also ich konnte ohne Probleme mit 1,5 Mbit/s downloaden und das Spiel auch problemlos starten....
Habs eben fertig gedownloaded u gestartet....
Aber ehrlich gesagt kann ich kein großen Unterschied ohne des Texturpacks erkennen. Vielleicht hät ich mir die Texturen doch mal genauer ansehen u vergleichen 
Bei mir läuft es nochmals um etwa 10 fps besser


----------



## Mothman (7. Februar 2012)

Entweder bin ich blind, oder das Creation Kit taucht bei mir in der Liste nicht auf.


----------



## stawacz (7. Februar 2012)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Also ich konnte ohne Probleme mit 1,5 Mbit/s downloaden und das Spiel auch problemlos starten....
> Habs eben fertig gedownloaded u gestartet....
> Aber ehrlich gesagt kann ich kein großen Unterschied ohne des Texturpacks erkennen. Vielleicht hät ich mir die Texturen doch mal genauer ansehen u vergleichen
> Bei mir läuft es nochmals um etwa 10 fps besser


 

wenn du vorher keine texturmod drauf hattest und jetzt kaum was merkst,,dann guck dir die hier an,,die is wunderschön

Skyrim HD - 2K Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

also bis jetzt seh ich nix......Es wurden keine Dateien gefunden, die Ihren Suchkriterien entsprechen. ^^
​


----------



## Skaty12 (7. Februar 2012)

Ehm, ich hab nichtmal das Creation Kit in der Tools-Liste. Muss man das extern runterladen oder wie?


----------



## stawacz (7. Februar 2012)

kommt bei mir nach call of schrotty in der toolliste


----------



## Phone83 (7. Februar 2012)

was die half life spieler nicht schaffen pack skyrim hd ^^ server down


----------



## Skaty12 (7. Februar 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> kommt bei mir nach call of schrotty in der toolliste


 Jap, danke. Nach dem Neustart wars da. Wie sieht denn das auch mit dem High Resolution Pack? Bei Steam kann ichs in den Warenkorb legen, aber dann nichts auswählen.


----------



## stawacz (7. Februar 2012)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Jap, danke. Nach dem Neustart wars da. Wie sieht denn das auch mit dem High Resolution Pack? Bei Steam kann ichs in den Warenkorb legen, aber dann nichts auswählen.


 

na einfach auf neuigkeiten und dann den textlink,,,hab die aber bisher nich installiert weil jemand meinte die 2K HD mod sieht besser aus,,,also lass ich die lieber drauf


----------



## MrAss (7. Februar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Entweder bin ich blind, oder das Creation Kit taucht bei mir in der Liste nicht auf.


 Doch, in der Toolliste, es ist in der liste ein "eigenes" spiel, also nichts mit elder scrolls oder so davor sondern einfach creation kit :o


----------



## fate88 (7. Februar 2012)

Wenn man original Texturen mit den HD Texturen vergleicht, ist mir persönlich nur wenig verbessertes aufgefallen. Gesehen hab ichs bei Dingen wie den Ladenschildern. Und der Mond ist plötzlich schwarz. Vieleicht ein Fehler!


----------



## LostHero (7. Februar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Entweder bin ich blind, oder das Creation Kit taucht bei mir in der Liste nicht auf.


 
Steam angehabt ehe der release war? Falls ja, steam neu starten.


----------



## solidus246 (7. Februar 2012)

Neue Texturen... Ziehe die gerade. Kann schon jemand sagen ob sie wirklich merklich besser ausschauen ?


----------



## karsten2409 (8. Februar 2012)

mal sehen ob sich die 3.127,1  gigs lohnen xD


----------



## karsten2409 (8. Februar 2012)

meinte natürlich  3.127,1 << MB xD


----------



## Mothman (8. Februar 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Steam angehabt ehe der release war? Falls ja, steam neu starten.


Ich hatte Steam nicht an. Hab es angemacht, als ich die Meldung gelesen hab. 
Und ich bin mir verdammt sicher, dass es nicht da war. Wie dem auch sei: Jetzt ist es da.


----------



## Chriss8185 (8. Februar 2012)

und leute was sagt ihr ist das high resolution texture pack besser oder das 2K HD ? allso ich fand das k2 besser


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Februar 2012)

Also ich find schon, dass es jetzt um einiges besser aussieht, als vorher (also als das Originalspiel ohne Grafik-Mods):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein Bild mit Lydia. Vorher war es bei mir so, dass die Nasen der Charaktere usw. arg verpixelt waren. Das ist jetzt nicht mehr so. Es sind auch viel besser die Gesichtszüge zu erkennen. Die Rüstung ist auch viel detaillierter oder im Hintergrund die moosbedeckte Mauer, das war vorher nie so "klar" und mit so guten Texturen. Also wenn man vorher keine Grafikmods draufhatte dann ist der Unterschied schon enorm, find' ich.


----------



## Chriss8185 (8. Februar 2012)

ja wenn mann keine mod drauf hatte dann schon ja muß ich dir recht geben aber nicht besser wie die k2 HD mod find ich


----------



## c-shell (8. Februar 2012)

Ok, aber wo krieg ich das Creation Kit her?


----------



## chiubiu (8. Februar 2012)

etwas OT: sollte man vor dem installieren des HighRes Tex Pack die Savegames an einem "sicheren" Ort speichern? Oder sollten keine Probleme auftreten?


----------



## Pinocchi0 (8. Februar 2012)

chiubiu schrieb:


> etwas OT: sollte man vor dem installieren des HighRes Tex Pack die Savegames an einem "sicheren" Ort speichern? Oder sollten keine Probleme auftreten?


 
gab bei mir keinerlei Probleme mit den Savegames.

Grafisch ist es besser, mancherorts aber immer noch Konsolengrafik(texturemäßig)


----------



## chiubiu (8. Februar 2012)

@c-shell: Die Lösung wurde doch schon etwas weiter vorne im Thread genannt: 





FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Texturen sind Neuigkeiten -> DLC, Creation Kit ist unter Bibliothek -> Tools


 
Danke für die Info Pinocchi0 - würdest du also eher ein TexPack der modding Community empfehlen?


----------



## Pinocchi0 (8. Februar 2012)

Ich habe ne lange pause gemacht von Skyrim und daher mod mäßig keinen überblick mehr....hab noch einige alte drauf und eben jetzt das res-pack auch noch, ka was jetzt was ist....... es geht sicher besser, aber jetzt sieht manches eben "standardmäßig" schon eher nach pc grafik aus. Mods gibts sicher mit besseren, aber so hat man ein nettes, offizielles rundumpacket. Aja, und fps-Einbruch hatte ich keinen. Wirkte eher flüßiger, hatte aber fraps nicht an.


----------



## krovvy (8. Februar 2012)

wie lade ich die highres texturen runter?


----------



## krovvy (8. Februar 2012)

krovvy schrieb:


> wie lade ich die highres texturen runter?


 
sorry habs, ewig gesucht. dabei war die ganze zeit vor den augen ^^


----------



## Kwengie (25. März 2012)

Leute,
bitte helft mir mal:

wo finde ich das verflixte Creation Kit zum Downloaden???


----------



## stawacz (25. März 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Leute,
> bitte helft mir mal:
> 
> wo finde ich das verflixte Creation Kit zum Downloaden???


 bei steam oben im reiter auf anzeige klicken,,und dann steht dat unter tools


----------

